# What bike is this?



## island schwinn (Jan 8, 2021)

Looking for a make and model. Sears? Murray?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2021)

Screamer? Looks similar to this with a different guard




Or a Spyder


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 8, 2021)

Chainguard side


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 8, 2021)

If the chain guard is original, its a Murray.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks like Murray of Ohio made, I have that type guard on my western flyer


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 8, 2021)

The baffling thing is that the shifter looks like a Spyder shifter.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 8, 2021)

The seat says Spyder 500. Probably not original. Maybe an Eliminator?


----------



## AndyA (Jan 9, 2021)

Love the way the chain guard is faired into the down tube and the seat tube. That extra streamlining is bound to give you a few extra mph's at the end of the quarter mile!  The caliper brake on the springer fork is pretty cool, too, but I have to wonder what happens if you apply the brake while going over a bump.


----------



## bloo (Jan 9, 2021)

Well it looks like the truss rods are inline up/down with the axle, so the caliper might not be too upset going over a bump. I wonder what kind of caliper it is? Look at the reach!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 9, 2021)

island schwinn said:


> The seat says Spyder 500. Probably not original. Maybe an Eliminator?



I'm thinking eliminator too.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 9, 2021)

island schwinn said:


> The seat says Spyder 500. Probably not original. Maybe an Eliminator?



I'm thinking eliminator too.


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2021)

they put the springer together wrong to give it that chopper look but wonder if it even works now?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 10, 2021)

As soon as I get it in my hands I'll get it figured out. Thinking of fixing it for my grandson.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 11, 2021)

Cool bike from the Murray Eliminator family. The sissy bar is sweet!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 11, 2021)

AMC muscle bikes have a similar frame and chain guard, but the shifter was very different.


----------

